# Changing out Fridge - Any Tips?



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I'm replacing the 12 year old Dometic dual mode fridge in my Mallard 27 travel trailer with an AC only unit since the trailer stays on my land. The coil leaked out all the ammonia coolant. Before I take this on, I was wonder if any here has any tips or gotcha's based on their own experiences doing the same? Also, is there any market for a used non working unit?

Thanks...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

there's a place online where you can buy replacement fridges pretty cheap: http://www.rvrefrigerator.net/

since it satys on your land - consider removing the RV fridge and replacing with a standard small capacity fridge/freezer. I took out the failed Dometic fridge and replaced it with a 10 cubic foot standard fridge/freezer (Whirlpool, I think) that I bought at Lowe's for about $400

there's already a 110v plug behind in the cabinet to plug it into. Just had to cut the sides of the cabinet about 1" on each side for it to fit. Then cut a piece of plywood to fit the exterior opening, screwed it in, painted with several coats of exterior latex, and sealed with caulk. Put the vent cover back in place and you're done.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That is exactly what I plan on doing. Thanks for the additional detail!


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Great idea. Just remember that the propane line has to be capped and sealed. Build a couple of metal braces to secure it to the floor so it won't bounce around if you move the rv. Not much demand for old, non working rv units. Good luck.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yep, forgot about the propane line.

also - the Dometic fridge unit would not fit through the RV door in one piece - even though you think the ammonia coolant is all leaked out - make sure your face is nowhere near it if you have to cut it off to get the fridge through the door. DAMHIKT


----------

